# Hermosillo: the sun and citrus city



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

To mods:
can change the name thread to "Hermosillo: the sun and citrus city", please? thanks

Sasa_taisa:
i'd remembered that Hermosillo is also knowed as the City of Citrus (Ciudad de los naranjos). So changed the name of the thread. Say hello to El Paso and Ciudad Juarez for me :lol:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Hace como dos años que la calle frente a Palacio de Gobierno fue cerrada para convertirla en zona peatonal...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Algunas de las fotos hace años que las tome


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pictures, it looks like a very nice city!

You don't have to change the name of the thread though. I doubt anybody would take offense to it.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Rio Yaqui


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Rio Yaqui


just correct: The Rio Yaqui is not in the Hermosillo county (municipio), in fact, it's in the south of Sonora. Here the most near river are San Miguel and Sonora.



El Mariachi said:


> Great pictures, it looks like a very nice city!
> 
> You don't have to change the name of the thread though. I doubt anybody would take offense to it.


I think so, but also want to honor the antique knickname of City of Citrus.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

The Nights of Restaurants in he Historical Center, a kind of festival of three nights organized by the Restaurant and Condimented Foods Chamber of Hermosillo, with the sea food thematic.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Yummi!!!!!


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

*The Goverment Center *(El Centro de Gobierno), a pair of buildings host some of state and federal goverment offices.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Ruins of a small farm or orchard that existed on the outskirts of one of the oldest neighborhoods in Hermosillo, Villa de Seris, and along the old river bed, now dry, now surrounded by the city and left, perhaps in hopes that someone take the place.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Que tan alta está la temperatura en Hermosillo en estos dias, una vez estuve la capital Sonorense cuando estuvo a 45.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

42 grados
http://espanol.weather.com/weather/almanac-Hermosillo-MXSR0091


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

delete post


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

¿TioCesar why?


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> ¿TioCesar why?


cause i'm uncle of 7, and one "sobrino-nieto" (the grandson of muy big brother)... and cesar was occuped as nickname...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Aun creo que no es razón para cancelar tan buen tema, por el contrario hay que seguir como dijo Echeverria Arriba y Adelante.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Aun creo que no es razón para cancelar tan buen tema, por el contrario hay que seguir como dijo Echeverria Arriba y Adelante.


Ah, creì que preguntabas por què el nick... no, nunca dije que cerraba el thread, sòlo que repetì un post por accidente y borrè las fotos del mismo.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Que bueno que es asi, pues a seguir admirando naranjolandia


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

The oldest building in Hermosillo is the Capilla de San Antonio de Padua, which dates back to the early presence of Spanish settlers in the area of Sonora.
The chapel was built in 1772, when the father Mathias Gallo took over the mission of the Seri tribe in Pitic (former name of Hermosillo).
The chapel is currently undergoing restoration after it was on the verge of collapse by neglect. It is anticipated that in ten months is ready to host a museum of sacred art of Hermosillo.
--------------------------------------------------------------
El edificio más antiguo de Hermosillo es la Capilla de San Antonio de Padua, que se remonta a las primeras presencias permanentes de los colonizadores españoles en la zona de Sonora.
La capilla se edificó en 1772, cuando el padre Matías Gallo se hizo cargo de la misión de los seris en el Pitic (antiguo nombre de Hermosillo).
La capilla en estos momentos está en proceso de restauración luego de que estuvo a punto de derrumbarse por el abandono. Se prevé que en diez meses esté lista para ser la sede de un museo de arte sacro de Hermosillo.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Facade of the old church of Batuc, moved to the Plaza of the Three Towns, devoted to three villages: Suaqui, Tepupa and Batuc, who were stranded by the waters of the dam El Novillo.
/
Fachada de la antigua iglesia de Batuc, trasladada a la Plaza de los Tres Pueblos, dedicado a tres poblados: Suaqui, Tepupa y Batuc, que fueron hundidos por las aguas de la presa El Novillo.










Holy Spirit Parish, located in the upper-class neighborhood "Pitic," is characterized by being on a hill.
/
Parroquia del Espìritu Santo, ubicada en el vecindario de clase alta "Pitic", se caracteriza por estar sobre una loma
















View from the parish / Vista desde la parroquia









Headquarters of the Mormon Church in Hermosillo
/
Sede principal de la Iglesia mormona en Hermosillo









Iglesia de la Trinidad
/
Church of the Trinity 









Mason Temple 
/
Templo Masón









Plaza de los Niños Heroes, dedicated to the young defenders of the Colegio Militar de Chapultepec Castle in the capital during the war with United States on September 13, 1847.
/
Plaza de los Niños Héroes, dedicado a los jóvenes defensores del Colegio Militar del Castillo de Chapultepec en la capital del país, durante la Guerra con Estados Unidos, el 13 de septiembre de 1847.

















A sunny rainy day
/
Soleado dia de lluvia









architectural detail 
/
Detalle arquitectonico


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Villa de Seris is one of the neighborhoods (barrios) older Hermosillo. Its origins date back to 1784 when it established a separate location of the Villa del Pitic (formerly Hermosillo) for staying the Seri Indians, giving them land for planting, but later abandoned it and the town was inhabited, then became a municipality, but in 1940, was integrated to Hermosillo, Sonora after the River that separated them, was already drying.

----------------------------------------------------

Villa de Seris es uno de los vecindarios (barrios) más viejos de Hermosillo. Sus orígenes datan de 1784, cuando se estableció una localidad aparte de la Villa del Pitic (la antigua Hermosillo) para que residan los indígenas Seri, dándoles terrenos para siembra, pero después lo abandonaron y el poblado fue habitado, convirtiéndose luego en un municipio, pero en 1940, fue integrado a Hermosillo, luego que el Río Sonora que los separaba, ya se había secado.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

The sale of flags ( "little flags") is a tradition as it approaches the month of September, known as "month of the fatherland", and which are held several civic activities, such as the Presidential Report (report which reports the President on the state of the Nation), the inauguration of the Mayors, the start of the legislatures of the Congress of Deputies, Los Niños Héroes, Night of the Grito de Dolores and the parade to celebrate the beginning of the struggle for independence that this year celebrates its 199 anniversary, and the consummation of independence, which is not held by the historical and political reasons.

















Shrine of Guadalupe Parish

Church dedicated to the Virgin of Guadalupe, contemporary building and has an L-shaped, because the right wing was added later to buy land for an annex side.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

It was opened on Corridor Historic Villa de Seris, a walker or roadway in the neighborhood of Villa de Seris, so that tourists can travel from the Musas Cultural Complex (opening soon) to the heart of the historic district, and its way to know something of its history. Is expected to be installed crafts vendors on the journey.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Jesús E. Salgado said:


>


The screen behind the old buses, the "Hermosillo flash", a news and marketing screen, will be traslated to a new location, just 100 meters ahead in the same boulevard Luis Encinas. That's for the construcción of the down ramp of a bridge for the transit in a new distrition road. The single line screen will be replaced by a moder full color screen...


The "Trolebus"
This bus, shaped as a trolley, and named "trolebus" (far from be one real electric trolebus) brings the service of touring in the ancient buildings and neigborhoods of the city, includes the old penitentary (now Sonora Museum), the Historical Center, Capilla del Carmen, and Villa de Seris.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Old west style restaurants: 

















Crafts of Ironwood, a tree in the region:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Window of the Universidad Autonoma de Sonora (UAS)














Rectoria Administration) of the Universidad Autonoma de Sonora (UAS)













Holiday Inn
















Palacio Administrativo


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Just to correct: is not Universidad Autonoma de Sonora (not exist), it's just Universidad de Sonora (UniSon or Unison)... and it's my _alma mater_.


----------



## oernesto (Jun 15, 2009)

_tiocesar_, este thread está buenísimo.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

oernesto said:


> _tiocesar_, este thread está buenísimo.


Gracias, espero actualizarlo pronto

thanks, and this thread is soon to be updated


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Hermosillo historical center, part 5


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Hermosilo historical center, part 6:


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Hermosillo historical center, part 7:


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Koinox 109° 28' building


Ibis Hotel


Espinoza Family Residence, dates from 1912


MUSAS Museum for Sonorian Arts (night illumination)


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Bicentenary square


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

looks nice.............................. & hot, hahahahahaha


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Yep, more than 45°C in summer (with humity, it rises to almost 50°)


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Akustics polyforum




UPDATE: Once a mutievent building, now is closed when failed permissions to become a Casino.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Morelos Bridge:


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Plaza Jardín Juárez (Juarez Garden Square)


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Remodelación de las fachadas de la calle Matamoros (facades remodelated in Matamoros street)










Sunset


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Kino Boulevar renovated
p1180256u by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180257y by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180259w by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180260n by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180260n by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180264v by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180268 by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180271 by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180272 by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180275j by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180279 by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180282v by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180284v by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180300 by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr
p1180303 (1) by Cesar De la luz, on Flickr


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Sorry, missing photos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the updates...kay:


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Building for state water comission


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Remodeled Francisco I. Madero Park


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Bell Hill illumination.


































































Chatedral illumination


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice images I like them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking good, very nice updates from Hermosillo


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Mirador del Cerro de la Campana
viewpoint of Bell Hill


----------

